# تستي بي باك الحل الامثل للشعر الابيض



## ملكني حبك (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*شرح منتج تستي بي باك

تيستي بي باك be back كود / 1645 السعر 150 

هو مستحضر يعيد لون الشعر للونه الطبيعي تدريجياً حيث أن الشيب هو نقص في الصبغة ونحن هنا نعمل ضد تأثير نفاذ الصبغة الطبيعية المتواجدة أساسا في بصيلات فروة الرأس وجذور الشعر وذلك بتحفيز بصيلات فروة الرأس على أعادة أنتاج المادة المسئولة عن صبغة الشعر ويتم ذلك تدريجياً في فترة تتراوح من 2 إلى 3 أسابيع من الاستخدام اليومي بمعدل مرتان يومياً صباحاً ومساءً

طريقة الاستعمال : 

قبل استخدام تيستي بي باك 
عليك غسل شعرك بالشامبو فقط بدون استخدام البلسم أو حمام الزيت ومن ثم تنشيفه جيدا ولا تستخدمي أي مستحضرات أخرى مثل حمام الزيت أو البلسم لأنها قد تعطل عمل المنتج ضعي المنتج على الشعر قرب الجذور وغطي الشعر الأشيب بالمنتج ولا تغسليه كما يمكن استخدامه كطريقة استخدام كريم الشعر العادي استخدمي المنتج مرتان على الشعر لمدة ثلاثة أسابيع لتحصلي على شعر اسود كما في السابق أو اياً كان لون الشعر سوف يعود إلى لونه الطبيعي
كما انه يجب التعرض للشمس بشكل مباشر فترة ما بين 10 إلى 15 دقيقة يومياً 
بالنسبة لشعر اللحية : 
أن بصيلات الشعر في اللحية والشارب هي موجودة بعكس اتجاه الجاذبية الأرضية لهذا فأن تشرب المنتج يكون بطئ نوعا ما لهذا ننصح بأن يكون الاستخدام ثلاث مرات يومية كما أن فترة نجاحه تتراوح ما بين شهر ونصف إلى شهرين وفي جميع الأحوال يجب أن يكون طول الشعر ما يقارب رقم 4 على مكينة تهذيب وقص الشعر لكي يكون هناك استفادة من المنتج يجب استخدامه على ( الشعر وليس على الجلد ) 

ملاحظة :

سوف يساعدك المنتج على التخلص من القشرة وينعم الشعر على لونه الحالي حتى يعود للونه الطبيعي 


تحذيرات عامة : 

ضوء الشمس يعمل على تسريع عملية العلاج يجب غسل اليدين بعد الاستعمال السباحة و تبليل الشعر المستمر يعمل على عدم استفادة الشعر من المنتج لذلك يجب أعادة استخدامه بعد تجفيف الشعر يجب تجنب ملامسة المنتج للمجوهرات والعينين 

لم تسجل أي أعراض جانبية للمنتج حتى ألان ...*​


----------

